# Sto impazzendo



## fran06

Hello everyone!!
I have a doubt,
can you say _I'm getting mad_ to say _Sto impazzendo _in *BE*?

Thank you.
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Nel senso che la tua salute mentale vacilla, o come frase di esasperazione per un problema, perchè se è la seconda ipotesi ho sentito spesso dire:

This is driving me mad.

Implicitamente riferendosi alla cosa che ci esaspera.
Natives, of course, please!


----------



## fran06

Sì Saoul, nel senso di questo problema/situazione/traduzione mi sta facendo impazzire, quindi se qualcuno ha la malaugurata idea di chedere come stai tu urli "sto impazzendo!"

Conosco quasi tutte le alternative quindi la mia domanda è molto mirata.
Si dice in BE _I'm getting mad_ per dire _sto impazzendo_ o me lo sono sognata?

Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Ho fin paura a dare il mio suggerimento vista la tua risposta, ma siccome sono un temerario, lo do lo stesso.
Io penserei ad un problema neurologico dovessi sentire dire o leggere questa frase più che al semplice nervosismo.


----------



## Sierra

"To _get _mad" significa "arrabbiarsi"

"To _go _mad" significa "diventare matto"

There is quite a common saying "Don't get mad, get even" but I'm not sure how this can be translated into Italian: "non arrabbiarti ma....?"  Can someone help finish this saying in Italian?


----------



## fede5

fran06 said:
			
		

> Sì Saoul, nel senso di questo problema/situazione/traduzione mi sta facendo impazzire, quindi se qualcuno ha la malaugurata idea di chedere come stai tu urli "sto impazzendo!"
> 
> Conosco quasi tutte le alternative quindi la mia domanda è molto mirata.
> Si dice in BE _I'm getting mad_ per dire _sto impazzendo_ o me lo sono sognata?
> 
> Ciao



Ciao Fra,
no...non credo che tu te lo sia sognato...perchè io l'ho già sentito,anyway...puoi dire "this is driving me crazy"! Spero che arrivi un Native..così possiamo averne la certezza!
Ciao!!!! Fede


----------



## Sierra

Conosco quasi tutte le alternative quindi la mia domanda è molto mirata.
Si dice in BE _I'm getting mad_ per dire _sto impazzendo_ o me lo sono sognata?

Sorry, to answer your question specifically "I'm getting mad" means "mi sto arrrabbiando".  "Sto impazzendo" would be more "I'm going crazy/mad"


----------



## GiovanniO

Sierra said:
			
		

> Conosco quasi tutte le alternative quindi la mia domanda è molto mirata.
> Si dice in BE _I'm getting mad_ per dire _sto impazzendo_ o me lo sono sognata?
> 
> Sorry, to answer your question specifically "I'm getting mad" means "mi sto arrrabbiando". "Sto impazzendo" would be more "I'm going crazy/mad"


 Sono d'accordo con Sierra, anche in AE.

When Fran wrote "I'm getting mad" I thought she was angry.
Now, I know that she is only "going mad"   



			
				Sierra said:
			
		

> "Don't get mad, get even"


 Maybe "Non arrabbiarti. Pareggia i conti." ?


----------



## lsp

Sierra said:
			
		

> "To _get _mad" significa "arrabbiarsi"
> 
> "To _go _mad" significa "diventare matto"






			
				Sierra said:
			
		

> There is quite a common saying "Don't get mad, get even" but I'm not sure how this can be translated into Italian: "non arrabbiarti ma....?"  Can someone help finish this saying in Italian?




Non so se ci sia un detto fisso, ma il sense è "non arrabbiarti - prenditi la rivincita!"


----------



## Sierra

Non arrabbiarti. Pareggia i conti
Non arrabbiarti - prenditi la rivincita

I like both of them!  Thanks


----------



## Saoul

Sorry this is maybe my fault.

The expression "sto impazzendo" in Italian means "non ce la faccio più" I can no longer stand this thing/situation/translation.

It was me who wrongly started the "mental" thing. Sorry.


----------



## Sierra

Saoul said:
			
		

> Sorry this is maybe my fault.
> 
> The expression "sto impazzendo" in Italian means "non ce la faccio più" I can no longer stand this thing/situation/translation.
> 
> It was me who wrongly started the "mental" thing. Sorry.


 
In English, you can still say "I'm going crazy/mad with this maths homework" when you really can't stand something anymore or you're feeling very frustrated. It does not necesarily mean that you have a mental disorder.


----------



## fran06

Sierra said:
			
		

> "To _get _mad" significa "arrabbiarsi"
> 
> "To _go _mad" significa "diventare matto"


 
So if I have enough of something and I'm loosing my patience I can not say (in BE)  _I'm getting mad_ but I have to say _I'm going mad_ not meaning I'm crazy though?

Did I get it right?


----------



## GiovanniO

fran06 said:
			
		

> So if I have enough of something and I'm loosing my patience I can not say (in BE)  _I'm getting mad_ but I have to say _I'm going mad_ not meaning I'm crazy though?
> 
> Did I get it right?


 Hello Fran,
In American English, (sorry, I do not know if it is different for British / Australian).

If I say _"I'm getting mad", _it implies that I am becoming angry (arrabbiato).
This would be taken seriously; something is making me angry.

If I say, _I'm going mad"_ it implies that something is driving me crazy (pazzo).
In my opinion, this is a sign of exasperation and is taken less seriously.
A person that was truly going mad in the medical sense, would probably not have the self-awareness to make such a statement.

Are you angry?
Are you exasperated?
Or possibly both?

I hope this helps and is not making you mad.

Giovanni


----------



## fran06

GiovanniO said:
			
		

> I hope this helps and is not making you mad.
> 
> Giovanni


Yes, it helps a lot thank you all!


----------



## You little ripper!

> In American English, (sorry, I do not know if it is different for British / Australian).
> 
> If I say _"I'm getting mad", _it implies that I am becoming angry (arrabbiato).
> This would be taken seriously; something is making me angry.
> 
> If I say, _I'm going mad"_ it implies that something is driving me crazy (pazzo).
> In my opinion, this is a sign of exasperation and is taken less seriously.
> A person that was truly going mad in the medical sense, would probably not have the self-awareness to make such a statement.


The same goes for AusE.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not sure if you wanted to know if it was correct in BE or not..
It is  , if that was your question.


----------



## fran06

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you wanted to know if it was correct in BE or not..
> It is  , if that was your question.


 
*This is exactly what I would like to know*, can you say in BE _I'm getting mad_ to say _sto impazzendo_ or do I say _I'm going mad_ like in AusE and AE?

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Both are perfectly ok..

I'd use "getting" mad with little annoying things getting to me (annoying me) over a little period of time..

....going mad, is more.....erm...being crazy, most of the time with anger, but also with actual madness..

If I was on a phone..waiting and waiting on an automated line, and 15 mins went by, I'd be a little annoyed, then 30mins, then 45mins, I'd say to someone.. "Ughh I'm (really) getting mad now"

If I am in a pub and there is a woman screaming at her boyfriend and waving her arms, I'd say "She is going mad at him"

There are a lot of ways to use it, could you give me context and I'd tell you which one sounds best?


----------



## fran06

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I'd use "getting" mad with little annoying things getting to me (annoying me) over a little period of time..
> 
> If I was on a phone..waiting and waiting on an automated line, and 15 mins went by, I'd be a little annoyed, then 30mins, then 45mins, I'd say to someone.. "Ughh I'm (really) getting mad now"


 
Thank you so much, this is exactly how I use it and I guess I learn it in England but then I understood that if I say it in AE it means that I'm upset wich is not what I want to express. So, I didn't dream about it!
Thank you so much Alex


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well, "upset" and "irritated" aren't that different sometimes, it's all linked anyway, glad I could help.


----------



## fran06

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Well, "upset" and "irritated" aren't that different sometimes, it's all linked anyway, glad I could help.


 
Yes indeed, as long as doen't mean that I'm crazy


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well, you could be, but that has nothing to do with going/getting mad lol!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao!  Nonostante le brave spiegazioni di questo thread, non riesco a capire l'uso di _stare impazzendo_ nella prossima frase:


> Un video alquanto divertente sta impazzendo in queste ore sul web


Mi potete aiutare a capirlo?  

Elisabetta


----------



## giovannino

It's a typo (or a mistake!). It should be _impazzando. _

*impazzare *v.intr. (_essere_ o _avere_) CO estens., manifestarsi in maniera tumultuosa e chiassosa: _il carnevale_, _la festa impazza_; di qcn., abbandonarsi a una chiassosa allegria: _la folla impazza per le strade_ | scatenarsi: _impazza la moda delle minigonne_ (De Mauro)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, giovannino.  Credo che abbia ragione!  Cercare di migliorare la conoscenza d'italiano leggendo i giornali non è sempre una strada facile.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Gavuzz1

I'm new Ciao! hows this look for the sake of this topic

"Sto impazzando, mi moglie vuole mettermi in questi pantaloni pagliacci.  Se fara pressione, lei... vado "stare arrabbiando" e infine l'ammazzero.


----------



## neuromatico

Gavuzz1 said:


> I'm new Ciao! hows this look for the sake of this topic
> 
> "Sto impazzando, mi moglie vuole mettermi in questi pantaloni pagliacci. Se fara pressione, lei... vado "stare arrabbiando" e infine l'ammazzero.


Hi Gavuzz1 and welcome to WR!

Is this what you wanted to write:
Sto impazzando. Mia moglie vuole mettermi in questi pantaloni pagliacci. Se farà pressione lei... vado "stare arrabbiandomi" e infine la ammazzerò.

In others words, "I'm on a rampage".

In Elisabetta's example, I would translate "sta impazzendo sul web" as "is storming the internet".


----------



## giovannino

neuromatico said:


> Hi Gavuzz1 and welcome to WR!
> 
> Is this what you wanted to write:
> Sto impazzando. Mia moglie vuole mettermi in questi pantaloni pagliacci. Se farà pressione lei... vado "stare arrabbiandomi" e infine la ammazzerò.
> 
> In others words, "I'm on a rampage".
> 
> In Elisabetta's example, I would translate "sta impazzendo sul web" as "is storming the internet".


 
In Elisabetta's sentence it should be *impazzando*, in Gavuzz1's *impazzendo.*

My try:

Sto impazzendo. Mia moglie vuole farmi mettere questi pantaloni ridicoli (pantaloni da pagliaccio). Se continuerà a insistere finirò per arrabbiarmi...(mmm...I don't like the ending)


----------



## neuromatico

Whoops, how embarrassing! 
I meant to write *impazzando* - it was the point I was trying to make - but instead repeated the typo.

But, don't you think "sto impazzando" could also work for Gavuzz1's sentence, in the sense of "on a rampage"?


----------



## giovannino

neuromatico said:


> But, don't you think "sto impazzando" could also work for Gavuzz1's sentence, in the sense of "on a rampage"?


 
If you look at the senses of "impazzare" in De Mauro (link) you'll see that none of them fit in Gavuzz1's sentence.
According to De Mauro "impazzare" is also a regional variant of "impazzire" in Tuscany but I don't know if it's in current use.


----------



## neuromatico

giovannino said:


> If you look at the senses of "impazzare" in De Mauro (link) you'll see that none of them fit in Gavuzz1's sentence.
> According to De Mauro "impazzare" is also a regional variant of "impazzire" in Tuscany but I don't know if it's in current use.


I had already done so and was thinking of: 
2a v.intr. (_essere_ o _avere_) CO estens., manifestarsi in maniera tumultuosa e chiassosa: _il carnevale_, _la festa impazza_; di qcn., abbandonarsi a una chiassosa allegria: _la folla impazza per le strade_ | *scatenarsi*: _impazza la moda delle minigonne_

*scatenarsi*: to storm or rampage
II verbo pronominale 
1. (scoppiare) [fenomeni naturali, discussione ] to rage 
2. (agitarsi) [persona, folla ] to go* wild 
3. colloq. (entusiasmarsi) to get* excited.


----------



## giovannino

Yes, but "impazzare" is used in a sense similar to "scatenarsi" only to refer to fashions etc being all the rage.

When it is used about people (De Mauro's "di qcn" = detto di qualcuno) it means "abbandonarsi a una chiassosa allegria" which doesn't sound like the mood of the murderous husband in Gavuzz1's example


----------



## neuromatico

giovannino said:


> Yes, but "impazzare" is used in a sense similar to "scatenarsi" only to refer to fashions etc being all the rage.
> 
> When it is used about people (De Mauro's "di qcn" = detto di qualcuno) it means "abbandonarsi a una chiassosa allegria" which doesn't sound like the mood of the murderous husband in Gavuzz1's example


Got it! 

In the sence of being boistrous (or even all the rage), perhaps "rocking the internet" would work for Elisabetta's video.


----------

